# Brilliant White TT - Check In Thread



## Spoolin_TT (May 8, 2010)

There isn't alot of White TT's out there both coupe and convertible, so c'mon peoples of VWVORTEX check in the thread if your rockin' the Brilliant White here I'll go first. Post a picture of your car with information about it as in modifications





































Modifications.
1. HKS SSQV B.O.V
2. 93 OCTANE CHIP
3. EBAY INTAKE
4. Custom 3" exhaust


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

hmm i guess i have to.... 

























42DD Catless Turboback 
APR Turbo inlet Pipe 
Forge Splitter diverter valve 
Neuspeed intake 
Vmaxx Coils 
Revo Software 
and some other lil extras:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

Autocross last month:









On a roadtrip in Yellowstone:









Old wheels, and 3.2 lip (which I need to put back on)









GIAC Chip
GHL Exhaust
Modshack VTDA
Forge 007 DV
Koni Coilovers
BBS CH wheels


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

@ Another Reflex 

How do you like the coilovers? We seem to have similar mods: Revo, APR inlet hose etc. 
I want to get coilovers next and I'm leaning towards these too! You have good taste my man..


----------



## Spoolin_TT (May 8, 2010)

Yeah (Another Reflex) I was looking to throw the same rims on my TT. My dad has a 04 SL500 and it has those rims and I was gonna rock those once he got rims for his car


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

thanks guys... as far as the vmaxx go ive had these on my gti and now my tt they are very good coils for the price youre paying.... the ride can be a little bouncy at times but its not too big of a deal i would reccomend these good coils for the money... but in order to go low in the rear i had to take the perches out... soo just expect that. 

And as far as the wheels go i was running 20 mm adapters all around... i would reccomend 20 front and 25 rear


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

The alphards are money on TT's. They look so good. :thumbup:


----------



## MyTToy (Oct 19, 2006)

*Here's mine...*


----------



## Spoolin_TT (May 8, 2010)

Not bad (MyTToy) im diggin' those fenders. :thumbup:


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

I've got one. I searched almost a year to find this Brilliant White TT because I wanted no other color. Car is bone stock other then minor brake upgrade, diverter valve, and drop in K&N. I've had it about 2.5 years now, figure I'll be chipping it shortly.


----------



## Spoolin_TT (May 8, 2010)

Alan_G_1.8T - Clean coupe and yeah once you get it chipped, it hauls alot more ass dude lemme tell ya lol, and what's yours Quattro or Fwd?


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

It's a 225 Quattro, need quattro for the Canadian winters!. I hear you regarding the chip. I had Revo on my previous Jetta, and it really woke it up.


----------



## magnetic (Jan 20, 2003)

*Late to the party... as usual *



















2002 225h TTQ

KW Clubsport Coilover Kit with Motorsport Adjustable Top Mounts 
KW Rear Adjustable Control Arms
18x8 Tenzo Type M flat black Mono Block Rims (25 offsett)
Toyo T1R Clubsport Tires

Waiting to Install:
Rebuilt Head & Turbo (Timing belt failure)
Wagner Tuning Front Mount Intercooler

:beer:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

^^Clean TT, Where you from? Those pics look an awful lot like central coast, cali :sly:


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

AHHH, the pagoda! I just got my TT, I think I saw you at sonic a couple of weekends ago. See you there sometime man.


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

sure u all know my car... this thread kinda upsets me cause whites so rare seeing another one makes me GREEEEEEN. anyway revo software, brand new hancook ventus all around (wich are awesome btw) slotted rotors in the rear, 3.2 rear valence, eurosport cf intake..






(desperately need new pics.)


----------



## magnetic (Jan 20, 2003)

M-Power M3 said:


> ^^Clean TT, Where you from? Those pics look an awful lot like central coast, cali :sly:


Thanks! 

The pics were taken just east of Fresno in the foothills of Kings Canyon national park. I was just about to hit this road when I stopped to take a few shots:










Great roads out here, quiet and curvy. Very similar to the central coast, but a bit on the dry side. :beer:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Aww I knew it was california! Are there a lot of TT's out there? I wanna get a norcal/socal meet in the middle setup for TT's or even audi's :beer:


----------



## magnetic (Jan 20, 2003)

M-Power M3 said:


> Aww I knew it was california! Are there a lot of TT's out there? I wanna get a norcal/socal meet in the middle setup for TT's or even audi's :beer:


I have seen alot around in Fresno, but mostly stock.

Once I get this thing back together and this new intercooler on, I would be in for a GTG for sure!

mmmmmm flat black intercooooooooler


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Awesome man, I'll try and set something up and keep you posted. There's a handful of TT's MK1's and MK2's on audizine that are interested too. :beer:


----------



## rocksarntpeople (Oct 12, 2010)

*First Post: BW 2003 Audi TT Roadster*










Just Bought it last week, Bone Stock


----------

